# Tivo not included in Hulu plus?



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

Seems like a big loss if Tivo is excluded from this. Right now it looks like just Apple products, Samsung TVs and blu-rays, with Playstation, XBox, etc. coming soon.

http://www.hulu.com/plus/


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Hmm, looks like I already have most of these season passes for free with my over the air antenna and my Series 3. I'll take the 1080 resolution where I can get it over Hulu's 720p.

Nonetheless, this looks like a pretty appealling offer if I didn't already have an HD Tivo. I could see the appeal of paying $10 per month for Hulu Plus instead of $13 for Tivo's month to month service. Will this hurt Tivo Premiere sales?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It definitely seems like a missed oppurtunity. It may be a technical limitation though. 

Also yes you may have a season pass for some of the shows but this would give even more access to a larger backlog of vod.


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

It would help with the 2 tuner limitation and would provide "cloud storage" with respect to shows on hulu. I am not sure I would use it, but it seems like something tivo would want to include.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I hope TiVo is looking into adding this to both the Series 3 platforms as well as the Series 4. Having compatibility with streaming services is critical to them surviving over time since more and more people are looking for alternatives to cable and satellite for shows they have missed. 

I don't think there would be a hardware limitation for this since the iPad and iPhone are using h.264 most likely for video and we know the TiVo supports this. 

I would love to have a HuluPlus Folder that had my Season Tickets mixed in with my Now Playing List Season Passes or Video on Demand items. How about a convert Season Pass to Season Ticket option to catch missed episodes, there is definitely value in this proposition. TiVo search should be able to handle this and integrate it into the results which would be awesome.

This would supplement TiVo's missing Video On Demand support from Comcast and other providers quite nicely for a minimal fee, plus you could sign up only when you see the value and then cancel if you aren't using it as long as there aren't any contract length minimums.

TiVo if you are listening, I am willing to BETA test for you!


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

Regarding everything, jaredmwright just said, ME TOO!

Tivo, please do this as fast as you can!


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

I was going to say that Tivo is too small a market, but some of those Blu-Ray players seem pretty narrow too. I don't think I would use this, but it should be on Tivo.


----------



## cleverdevil (Nov 12, 2007)

Totally, totally epic fail. Glad I didn't buy a Premiere!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

cleverdevil said:


> Totally, totally epic fail. Glad I didn't buy a Premiere!


Indeed... but glad I bought an iPad


----------



## cleverdevil (Nov 12, 2007)

Fofer said:


> Indeed... but glad I bought an iPad


I'll second that! Clearly the better choice right now.

My TiVo HDs will both do just fine until TiVo either makes the Premiere a worthwhile investment, or Comcast, ATT, DirecTV, Dish, or Apple come up with something better.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Epic fail?! Premature at best. 

Tivo has added lots of services over time (netflix/amazon/blockbuster), and I'm sure they are interested in offering this. Just because they are not a release system does not mean it is not in the pipe.


----------



## oneguido (Sep 12, 2006)

In the video where it explains Hulu Plus, it mentions the PS3, Ipad, Iphone, Samsung tv's etc. But it does follow up by saying "More to come" 

Hopefully, Tivo is included. I agree this will make the void of cable on-demand much more easier. Though I do wonder if it isn't necessary because of something they still have stewing with the Seachange partnership.

All that being said, Tivo hasn't exactly been the quickest of companies to release a new feature. I think that they need to act quick on this before people realize the other alternatives without a $12.95/month membership or just a cheaper membership.


----------



## cleverdevil (Nov 12, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> Epic fail?! Premature at best.
> 
> Tivo has added lots of services over time (netflix/amazon/blockbuster), and I'm sure they are interested in offering this. Just because they are not a release system does not mean it is not in the pipe.


I disagree completely. Being there "eventually" will be nice, but they've pre-announced devices all the into 2011, and TiVo isn't listed. TiVo wants to be *the* internet connected device to buy, and they aren't getting it done by missing out on this.

TiVo's got no Hulu, and its Netflix implementation is garbage compared to nearly all the other implementations.

They need to get on the ball, or they are going to fade into history.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Epic fail?! Premature at best.
> 
> Tivo has added lots of services over time (netflix/amazon/blockbuster), and I'm sure they are interested in offering this. Just because they are not a release system does not mean it is not in the pipe.


The TiVo CEO clearly knows of subscribers interest in Hulu as he has mentioned it and been asked about it often in interviews. Now can the two companies find a way to make a deal is the question.


----------



## real_goose (Oct 24, 2009)

JimboG said:


> I already have most of these season passes for free with my over the air antenna and my Series 3.


I think the main audience is 'cord cutters' who don't have TV service and therefore aren't likely to have a TiVo. My TiVo gets me all the current network shows I want and I can watch them when I want. For the same price point as Hulu plus, Netflix supplements current shows with plenty of old series episodes plus movies.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo's made their share of blunders, but I don't think this will be one of them. I believe it will come sooner or later.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a TiVo and I know how to use it, I get the shows I want. Hulu might be nice for older programs or newer ones I didn't record, but later decide I should have. But there is NetFlix for that. And for about the same money I also get DVDs in the mail. 

Nevertheless, it would be great to have it - even more shows at my fingertips - though with my NPL, Amazon, NetFlix, Boxee, and a DVD collection, do I really want to spend another $10 a month for stuff I pretty much already have access to? It would be a great adder, but I doubt I would ever pay $10 a month to supplement an ever growing amount of content I already have access to that I will never have time to watch.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I would love it too, but everyone would scream about unskippable ads.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

It would be nice to catch the occaisional missed show on Hulu via the Tivo.
But not $10 nice. Especially if there are still forced ads. 
Netflix suits my needs better.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

real_goose said:


> I think the main audience is 'cord cutters' who don't have TV service and therefore aren't likely to have a TiVo. My TiVo gets me all the current network shows I want and I can watch them when I want. For the same price point as Hulu plus, Netflix supplements current shows with plenty of old series episodes plus movies.


I'm one of the "cord cutters" - I've had OTA + a PC for about 2 years now. I watch almost nothing except sports OTA these days, I watch virtually everything online except for a few select shows that I want in high quality, or are not available online (hello, "Big Bang Theory" - WHY is that show not online???)

The thing is though, like you say, my Netflix sub keeps a big back log of TV shows for me. As I understand it, Hulu will still have ads in their shows, and they will still keep supplying new episodes of shows still in production to non-subscribers, so for me, I don't see a whole lot of reason to subscribe to Hulu vs Netflix. Of course, there are some old shows I currently watch on Hulu, and it might be worth it to subscribe to be able to keep watching those. Also, it might be worth subscribing for a month or so every once in a while in order to catch up on some shows.

But then again, I'm guessing I am not really the intended target audience for this new service. They are clearly targeting those who currently do NOT watch Hulu on their TVs, but have Netflix. I think as a direct competitor to Netflix, this might be a good alternative (at least for TV programming), and they are clearly targeting the mobile market. I think _expanding _"network TV" to more platforms is the main reason for this, not to _compete_ with OTA or cable.

What I'm afraid will happen though is that Hulu, Netflix and who knows what other competitors (Google? Apple?) will all sign exclusive deals with content providers, all charge $10/month (with annual price increases, natch)... and we'll be back where we left off - $50+/monthly cost for "extended basic" TV if you want all the packages (extra for sports, of course), WITH advertising (speaking of which, Hulu has increased significantly over the past year)... I guess my "free ride" is over soon. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.

I can't help finding it a little rewarding though in some ways to see this happening, and seeing the complaints here that TiVo is (initially at least) left out. There were and are many who complain that TiVo only has 2 tuners, and that they focused too much on the online viewing functionality on the Premiere. I think they clearly made the right decision to do that. As I've said many times, the DVR is dead (for the general public). It was a necessary evil, but increased online on demand access make it completely superfluous for the vast majority (not for the dedicated tech-friendly bunch who like to have the best quality and store programming and not worry about the whims of the content providers though, I hope and believe that TiVo will be available for them for a long time). Hulu moving in this direction just helps putting the nail in the "mainstream DVR" coffin.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I think $9.99 is too high for the service. It sounds like you will still have ads and most of it be available OTA anyway.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

magnus said:


> I think $9.99 is too high for the service. It sounds like you will still have ads and most of it be available OTA anyway.


I don't think the point is to replace OTA (or cable), it is to complement it on 2nd/3rd TVs and mobile devices (and secondarily to work as a DVR replacement).


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

if you ask to be invited to Hulu+, they ask if you have a set top box... and TiVo is an option.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Awesome! So Hulu is aware that TiVo _exists as a set top box. _










Unfortunately, TiVo is nowhere to be seen here.

(And that's all that matters.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

$10/mo is too much. Although if it was integrated into TiVo I'd probably check out some of the free stuff.

Dan


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

$10 for 2000 episodes of HD content is not too much for me. I'm in on whatever platforms Hulu decides to work with. As soon as I get my beta invite, I'll pick up whatever Samsung Blu-ray player is supported.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Amazon just dropped the price of the Samsung BD-C5500 Blu-Ray player by $20. My birthday's coming up so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

eric_n_dfw said:


> Regarding everything, jaredmwright just said, ME TOO!
> 
> Tivo, please do this as fast as you can!


they never added basic hulu. Why would they add this?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Amazon just dropped the price of the Samsung BD-C5500 Blu-Ray player by $20. My birthday's coming up so I pulled the trigger.


I'm very tempted at less than $130. CNET says it's sluggish and we don't know exactly when the Hulu app will be made available. More importantly, I don't know exactly when my Hulu Plus invite will arrive. But I'm pretty fired up.

I don't exactly understand some of the $10/mo Hulu Plus push back I'm seeing online - it's less than what many pay for TiVo service - that also includes ads, but no actual content. About two drinks at Starbucks. Close in price to Netflix's cheapest plan, but with much more television content. Less than MobiTV or FLO TV. Hm. To each their own I suppose, as I'm in no position to tell folks how to spend their hard earned cash. But for me, it's potentially a bargain.


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

vurbano said:


> they never added basic hulu. Why would they add this?


Hulu basic is not on any consumer boxes for TV's unless you put together an HTPC yourself. In fact they actively blocked Boxee from playing it ( http://blog.boxee.tv/2009/02/18/the-hulu-situation/ ). The content providers own Hulu and they don't want you watching it on the big screen without paying something.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Really, Tivo needs to get the Premier WORKING before they can work on new services and features.  They really need to be putting every bit of effort they have into actually making the Premier work as advertised. At the moment, its just a TivoHD with a faster network interface.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, as a TiVoHD owner I'm more than happy to have TiVo roll out Hulu+ to my box before they worry about the Premier...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MickeS said:


> I don't think the point is to replace OTA (or cable), it is to complement it on 2nd/3rd TVs and mobile devices (and secondarily to work as a DVR replacement).


Yep - a nice service for something like the iPad and if you are a college kid with an iPad or a laptop this could be a great way to have some TV and pseudo DVR in a dorm or apartment without even a TV taking up too much space.

But I likely would not pay 10$ a month to have this on a DVR that is already set for cable or OTA to record these shows without paying more.

Now getting the free Hulu on my TiVo - that would be awesome


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> Well, as a TiVoHD owner I'm more than happy to have TiVo roll out Hulu+ to my box before they worry about the Premier...


I doubt we'll see anything new on series 3 TivoHD boxes. If anything, it'll head to the premiere units, and I'm skeptical of even that, at this point.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

While as a HD owner I would like the option of this new service, it is unclear how useful it will be. I would not be thrilled to pay for this and then have commercials, but if I could do it month to month (instead of a 12 month subscription) it could be handy to review older series that are not on DVD.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

I have to say I'm not impressed with Hulu Plus right now. The deal breaker for me is that there are no cable shows available. As has been stated, I can get all the network shows for free OTA or for about the same price as Hulu Plus with "lifeline" cable. Hulu doesn't even have content from all the networks, so there are many popular shows that won't be available. 

If they start adding content from TNT, USA, FX, SyFy and other cable nets I think it would be a must have service for Tivo. Right now it appears to be a way to fool people into paying $10 for content that is available to them already.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Fofer said:


> I doubt we'll see anything new on series 3 TivoHD boxes. If anything, it'll head to the premiere units, and I'm skeptical of even that, at this point.


Well, the Series 3 are still due to get Pandora later this summer and we're supposed to be able to use the new QWERTY bluetooth Tivo remote. That said, I wouldn't expect Hulu on the older HD Tivos even if the Premiere eventually gets it.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Grey Griffin said:


> I have to say I'm not impressed with Hulu Plus right now. The deal breaker for me is that there are no cable shows available. As has been stated, I can get all the network shows for free OTA or for about the same price as Hulu Plus with "lifeline" cable. Hulu doesn't even have content from all the networks, so there are many popular shows that won't be available.
> 
> If they start adding content from TNT, USA, FX, SyFy and other cable nets I think it would be a must have service for Tivo. Right now it appears to be a way to fool people into paying $10 for content that is available to them already.


Yep, if I could get Mad Men, Caprica, Breaking Bad, Archer, Rescue Me, and old episodes of The Shield then Hulu would get my $10 per month.

As it is, I'll have to make do with a combination of streaming and DVD rentals. Looks like Netflix gets my money instead of Hulu.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

vurbano said:


> they never added basic hulu. Why would they add this?


you mean tivo never added basic hulu?  you wished they had added basic hulu just like the xbox 360? ps3? blu-ray players? comcast dvrs? dish or directv dvrs? guess what- no one has had basic hulu on their devices. moxi had it as a workaround through dlna play-on. hulu most certainly does not approve of that. boxee has it too and is constantly having to update in order to stay ahead of hulu. for all the things tivo could have done better in the past, not having hulu (up until this point) is not something they should be criticized for.

edit: looks like someone already mentioned this. oh well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jcthorne said:


> Really, Tivo needs to get the Premier WORKING before they can work on new services and features. They really need to be putting every bit of effort they have into actually making the Premier work as advertised. At the moment, its just a TivoHD with a faster network interface.


+1 The new HD UI on the premier is only half finished and basically unusable. Apparently they only have 1 guy working on the code () so they need to let him focus on getting the UI up to snuff before they start trying to add new features.

Dan


----------

